# Which exterior primer? Kilz II vs Glidden Gripper vs Zinsser.



## Frank_Drebin (Sep 13, 2016)

As per my previous post - I have a small SW desert house with a 'flat' low slope roof. Climate is mostly hot and dry year round with high winds and almost no snow. As you can see, the eves have some heavy brown water stains. I'm going at it with a belt sander and detail sander then a good exterior primer sealer. It must have great stain blocking, mold killing and sealing properties.

Online reviews are very mixed but it looks like Glidden Gripper comes out more favorable. My contractor friend likes Kilz II but I don't like how they tier their product line - 'good', 'better', 'better yet', 'even better still', 'best of all' etc..... Very confusing. 

Before I buy, I would like to ask for advice - thanks!

Top coat suggestions much appreciated also. I'm going with a white semi-gloss. Based on the pics, how many coats of each would you use?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Zinsser's CoverStain would be my choice for priming those stained areas which are very heavily stained and may need 2 coats to cover them. Topcoat with SW SuperPaint or SW Duration.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I have good luck with original Kilz (oil based) inside but I haven't seen any other product they make work well.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gripper is a fine primer, but, it is not a stain killer. Go with gym's Coverstain recommendation.


----------



## Frank_Drebin (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks. I didn't know that. I was leaning toward the Gripper but I really do want a good stain blocker. However, would I really need a stain blocker with a primer, since there will be a top coat anyway?

... They say "High hiding". Is that the same as stain blocking?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

CoverStain IS a stain-blocking WHITE primer so all of your bases are covered.


----------



## Frank_Drebin (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks guys! Looks like Zinsser Cover Stain. It has good reviews and is even a little cheaper than other brands.

Not to drag this out or anything, but what about the top coat? SW SuperPaint has been recommended but I'm not sure if I can find it, plus, can't see any online reviews. I'm going with a semi-gloss white. Best options are.....?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Cannot find super paint? Please explain. What real paint stores are near you?


----------



## Frank_Drebin (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm just not sure if I can find it - I don't remember ever having seen it. I always go to Home Depot. I'll take a look.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Super Paint is a Sherwin Williams product, you need to go to their store (and you're better off staying out of the big box stores when it comes to painting anyway).


----------



## Frank_Drebin (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks stick\shift. I just found a local SW outlet. They have it in stock.


----------



## Frank_Drebin (Sep 13, 2016)

Zinsser Cover Stain - illegal in California - per Home Depot. /: (


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

SW might still carry an outdoor version, ask them.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah, you really need that oil based primer to seal in those stains. Any latex primer is going to be a "wick" and those stains will telegraph through it, the primer, and the topcoats that is.


----------



## Frank_Drebin (Sep 13, 2016)

I know what you mean. On my last house the brown bleeded right through - wasted all my paint.

Everywhere I look, the oil-based stuff is banned in Cali.

Search continues...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

BIN maybe?


----------



## Frank_Drebin (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, I was looking at that. Pricey but looks like a good option.


----------

